# AquaDine Food double offer



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.aquadine.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=80

you can get a free ship food sample alone, or bonus food with an order.

be advised that the _Freshwater Fish/Store Blend Sample_ DuraFlake
product sinks quickly. according to their customer service, it's supposed
to sink at a gradual rate, but that is not what I observed. if you want
floating pellets, look under Freshwater Formulas :: Cichlids to find them.
if you need true floating flake, I cannot recommend this companies food.
all my fish and shrimp that found it on the bottom, quickly ate it all up,
but that could simply be cause it's fresh food, not just good food :icon_roll 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

AquaDine Nutritional System
HOLIDAY SPECIALS

Order (1) Medium (2.5) oz. cup of any AquaDine® DuraFlake™ Custom Blend and
receive an additional 1.25 oz. of your Custom Blend for FREE

or

*Order (2) Medium (2.5) oz. cup of any AquaDine® DuraFlake™ Custom Blend and
receive an additional 2.5 oz. of your Custom Blend for FREE*

or

Order (1) Large (8.5) oz. cup of any AquaDine® DuraFlake™ Custom Blend and
receive an additional 4.25 oz. of your Custom Blend for FREE

or

*Order (2) Large (8.5) oz. cups of any AquaDine® DuraFlake™ Custom Blend and
receive an additional 8.50 oz. of your Custom Blend for FREE*

To order please visit our website at www.aquadine.com. Please *type in
HOLIDAY SPECIAL in the comments section *of your order.

Holiday *Offer expires on December 31, 2007*. Offer is limited to one (1)
order per customer, and is non-transferable.


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

My LFS had a huge bulk setup of that food, in a fill-the-container-yourself type setup. I tried it a few times, and making my own "custom blend" with it, and quite frankly I could never get my fish very interested in it. I think it'd be great for larger fish (oscars, etc. ), but it was like feeding steak to a baby in my tanks.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

you could have just crumbled it down to any smaller size like they tell you to do on their web sight.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

My 'tangs love it...


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

I've done that and it made no difference. It's more for gulping fish, not nibblers, IMO. I just wanted to point that out to anyone who hadn't tried the food before.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Guys it contains copper, so be careful if you've got inverts.

I got some of the free sample but haven't used any yet because all I have right now are inverts...

-Andrew


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

jake said:


> My LFS had a huge bulk setup of that food, in a fill-the-container-yourself type setup. I tried it a few times, and making my own "custom blend" with it, and quite frankly I could never get my fish very interested in it. I think it'd be great for larger fish (oscars, etc. ), but it was like feeding steak to a baby in my tanks.





spypet said:


> you could have just crumbled it down to any smaller size like they tell you to do on their web sight.





jake said:


> I've done that and it made no difference. It's more for gulping fish, not nibblers, IMO. I just wanted to point that out to anyone who hadn't tried the food before.


I got my fish interested in it by crumbling up, like spypet mentions, and adding it to their normal food at feeding time so that they have an idea that there is othe food. Eventually they just went for it alone. Crumbling it into little pieces is interesting with Livebearers, Betta, Shrimp, and Tetra IMO. They break them down smaller by pushing it to the gravel or the hardscape.



A Hill said:


> Guys it contains copper, so be careful if you've got inverts.
> 
> I got some of the free sample but haven't used any yet because all I have right now are inverts...
> 
> -Andrew


I had asked a question like this once before. I had asked if it was safe to use foods with copper in it with shrimp, the answer is yes. The ammount of copper in the food is not at a dangerous level to the point of killing the shrimp. In the case that it was, most fish would have side effects as well. I use the sample food with my fish and shrimp and have not seen any ill effects. Now in the case of more sensitive shrimp I am unsure but I still do not believe that there is a high level of copper. And if your still worried, feed it every once and a while but still give them their normal food.


----------



## IceH2O (Sep 29, 2006)

I tried it and feel the same as others. It sinks to quick and mostly only fish that feed off the bottom get to eat it.

I ended up crushing it real fine and feed it to my convict fry and as a treat to my shrimp once a week.


----------



## Vonzorfox (Nov 22, 2007)

A Hill said:


> Guys it contains copper, so be careful if you've got inverts.
> 
> I got some of the free sample but haven't used any yet because all I have right now are inverts...
> 
> -Andrew


Thanks for the warning, I won't be using mine when I get it.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Vonzorfox said:


> Thanks for the warning, I won't be using mine when I get it.


No problem, first thing I did was read all the nifty paper that came with it. Some interesting stuff!

@James. To be honest feeding inverts copper is stupid. There are enough alternatives to avoid it without any trouble. Especially because you'll find out the copper is too high when your shrimps die. Breeding Diamonds these are not things I want to risk, since I can avoid it easily.

-Andrew


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

i ordered the "free" food from that site about a month ago and still havent received it.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

nothing here either.


----------



## Vonzorfox (Nov 22, 2007)

Nada here either. They probably got overwhelmed with orders again.


----------

